# 고맙습니다



## mujeriego

Hello,

Can anybody tell me what this means?

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/3059/korui1.jpg

Kamsa Hamnida,
M


----------



## Flaminius

It would be great if someone can type the hangul text in the post.  Then, we can make the thread question searchable for future posters.  

Flam, mod


----------



## Kangy

It says "고맙습니다"
It's read "Gomapseumnida"
It's another way of saying Thank you


----------



## mujeriego

What's the difference between Gomapseumnida and Kamsa Hamnida?

Cheers,
M


----------



## Kangy

I think "Gamsahamnida" (the official romanization) is a bit more formal.
A common way of saying "Thank you" informally is "Gomawo" (고마워).
"Gomapseumnida" is actually a more formal version of "Gomawo"


----------

